# Online-Handel: Getgoods und HoH stellen Geschäftsbetrieb zum Jahresende ein



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. September 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Online-Handel: Getgoods und HoH stellen Geschäftsbetrieb zum Jahresende ein*

					Nachdem der Online-Händler GetGoods, zu dem auch Home of Hardware gehört, vor rund zwei Jahren Insolvenz anmeldete und von einer Tochterfirma von Conrad Elektronik übernommen wurde, stehen die Shops nun endgültig vor dem Aus.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Online-Handel: Getgoods und HoH stellen Geschäftsbetrieb zum Jahresende ein*


----------



## Gast20150401 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Online-Handel: Getgoods und HoH stellen Geschäftsbetrieb zum Jahresende ein*

Wer sind denn die?...kenn ich garnicht?


----------



## Pandur81 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Online-Handel: Getgoods und HoH stellen Geschäftsbetrieb zum Jahresende ein*

Und genau wegen der Shadowrun Serie werde ich mich hüten für Battletech zu spenden !!!
Edit: Sry falsch gepostet


----------



## christoph-k85 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Online-Handel: Getgoods und HoH stellen Geschäftsbetrieb zum Jahresende ein*

Bei HoH hab ich früher fast ausschließlich eingekauft. Bis 2009 waren die noch in Westendorf bei Augsburg, ne gute halbe Stunde mit dem Auto, das war perfekt.
Nach 2009 ging es mMn beständig bergab, ich hab seitdem dort nichts mehr gekauft.


----------



## Pulverdings (30. September 2015)

*AW: Online-Handel: Getgoods und HoH stellen Geschäftsbetrieb zum Jahresende ein*

Scahde bei Getgoods hab ich gerne eingekauft. Sehr schneller Versand und häufig sehr günstige Preise. Hatte nie Probleme mit dem Shop.
Bei HOH hab ich früher auch mal gekauft, keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit gehabt, aber auch nichts besonders positives, halt ein Shop von vielen.


----------



## MisterBombastic (30. September 2015)

*AW: Online-Handel: Getgoods und HoH stellen Geschäftsbetrieb zum Jahresende ein*

Von der Mutter get-It-Quick ist bezüglich Schwierigkeiten & Co. nichts bekannt, oder ?


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (30. September 2015)

*AW: Online-Handel: Getgoods und HoH stellen Geschäftsbetrieb zum Jahresende ein*

mmm da fällt mir ein wie stehts den mit Atelco?
Wäre (für mich) irgendwie traurig da ich dort mein ersten PC gekauft hatte und neben, Vobis, Escom und viele kleine Händler "vor Ort"  weg wären.


----------



## Jenny18 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Online-Handel: Getgoods und HoH stellen Geschäftsbetrieb zum Jahresende ein*

Schade habe gerne dort eingekauft und war immer sehr schnell der Versand wieder 65 mehr Arbeitslose. Wenn es so weider geht bleibt wirklich nur Amazon usw.


----------



## Rolk (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Online-Handel: Getgoods und HoH stellen Geschäftsbetrieb zum Jahresende ein*

Bei HoH habe ich früher auch ein paar mal bestellt. HoH ist mir vor allem durch den konstant sparsamen Einsatz von Luftpolsterfolie in Erinnerung geblieben. Ansonsten ein shop unter vielen.


----------

